# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  قسم البلوتوث الدعوي

## الحوت

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاه والسلام على أشرف الانبياء والمرسلين .


هذه عبارة عن مقاطع بلوتوث دعوية لمن أراد أن يدعو الى الله عن طريق البلوتوث .

وأرجوا اول شي أخذ العبرة منها .

أأأأأه يا محمد 
حمل من هنــا



ما للمأذن
حمل من هنــا



أبشر
حمل من هنــا


أبن أدم
حمل من هنا



أتلاف مصنع خمر
حمل من هنــا



أحذر يا تارك الصلاة
حمل من هنا



أحرق الروح قبل ما تروح
حمل من هنا


أخي
حمل من هنا


أعاني
حمل من هنا



التدخين
حمل من هنا



الجريمة
حمل من هنا



الصلاة
حمل من هنا


القلب
حمل من هنا



الكلية
حمل من هنا





اللهم أمين
حمل من هنا



المستشفى
حمل من هنا


الموت
حمل من هنا


الموت 1 
حمل من هنا


أمحوا يا رحمان
حمل من هنا



أنما الاعمال بالخواتيم
حمل من هنا


أين اللاهون
حمل من هنا


بادروا 
حمل من هنا



بأي عذر
حمل من هنا



بأي عذر 1
حمل من هنا


تخيل
حمل من هنا


تذكر
حمل من هنا


ثلاث أمنيات
حمل من هنا


حادث الثلاثة
حمل من هنا


حسافة
حمل من هنا



قصة عجيبة للشيخ الدكتور خالد الجبير
حمل من هنا



ذكرى
حمل من هنا


رمضان
حمل من هنا



عجبنا لقلوبنا
حمل من هنا


زلزال أسيا 
حمل من هنا


فاعتبروا 
حمل من هنا



فاكهة المجالس
حمل من هنا


قلبة الكامري
حمل من هنا



كأن الموت
حمل من هنا


قوافل العائدين
حمل من هنا


كفى يا
حمل من هنا


كفى يا نفس
حمل من هنا


كم ذا أغالط عمري
حمل من هنا


لجنين
حمل من هنا


لقطة موووووووووت
حمل من هنا

لمن يبحث عن 6
حمل من هنا

مسلمون جدد
حمل من هنا

مشهد من تسونامي
حمل من هنا

نهاية التفحيط
حمل من هنا

نهاية التشجيع
حمل من هنا

نهاية النهاية
حمل من هنا

نهاية هز الحديد
حمل من هنا

وجاءت سكرة الموت بالحق

حمل من هنا

هل تعرف من أنت
حمل من هنا

وجاء الحق وزهق الباطل
حمل من هنا





محبكم الداعي لكم بالخير

----------


## احمد الغرايبه

مشككككككككوووووووررررررررر

----------

